# Checking out the speed of other treadmillers.....



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I tried to check out the speed of a fellow treadmiller on the machine next to me.

I didn't look in the right place on the sxcreen, so didn't get that information. But then noticed that she supressed that info on her screen (we were using the same type of machine so I figure it out).

I asked my husband, (when you used to go to the gym) Did you mind it when other people looked at your metrics?

He said yes.

How do any of you feel aboyit that?


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

I've noticed that some power lifters will bang weights just to get the attention of other lifters.

A few gyms in the area have rules against obnoxious banging. This isn't "I'm done and let it hit the floor," its slapping iron together while your setting up your next set.

Obnoxious! To say the least. I don't understand why its important to know where other people are at with metrics. Who's goals are you trying to achieve?
If not your own, then why somebody else's, do you get satisfaction knowing you can achieve somebody else's goals?

I am not trying to cut you down, I am just giving you a perspective that might help to focus on yourself and your personal gains.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

I would find that annoying and it's actually why I hate gyms. I don't want other people watching me work out.

In case you care, my normal treadmill speed is 2.3 miles. But, that's my treadmill desk that only goes up to 4.0 and I can't walk much faster and still keep control of my mouse .


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Some people have arthritis or long term injuries,so they need a slower pace. 

Humanity, seeking personal validation and comparing with other humans since the Cenozoic Era.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

No problem whatsoever.


----------

